# adverse reaction to medications????



## gammagirl (Nov 18, 2013)

I went to a new Endocrinologist who switched me from Synthroid to Tirosint. That was about 7 weeks ago. Even though the dose was half of my Synthroid dosr. I immediately developed a very uncomfortable pressure in my chest and heartburn. I also felt like I had a lump in my throat. I rode it out and started feeling very energetic for a few days which was wonderful so I ignored the pressure and pain in my chest. About two weeks later, I developed what I believe was a chest cold although my lungs were clear. My throat was hoarse and I had a little redness in the back of my throat. The doctor I went to told me it was a virus and to ride it out. The following week, nothing got better so I went back to the doctor who told me to just take Prilosec for the intense heartburn. The other symptoms I was having Iwas shortness of breath quickly when I exercised and even though my resting pulse and BP were very low. upon exertion, my HR shot up to over 90 % of my max. Now I teach exercise and I work out 5 days a week so I felt something was very off. I know I am in pretty good shape normally.

I couldn't take it anymore so about a week ago, I took stopped taking the Tirosint and started taking Synthroid again as an experiment. The heartburn went away after two days and the pressure was greatly reduced. I still had a hard time exercising though. Today, I went back to the Tirosint. Immediately, I lost my voice . I had thick mucus in the Am . The pressure in my chest and mid back is unbearable. I went to my old doctor ( who is GP and originally treated me for hypothyroid) and she said it is either my thyroid or a bronchial infection ( last year I had bronchitis). My lungs were clear but since I was dealing with this for over a month- she prescribed a steroid and Zpack and drew blood. If this doesn't clear it up in a few days, then she said it is from my thyroid. Meanwhile, the pain in my chest is unbearable . I had to leave my daytime job early and cancel my nighttime class teaching exercise today.

Has anyone had this type of a reaction to thyroid meds?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

gammagirl,



> I went to a new Endocrinologist who switched me from Synthroid to Tirosint.


I'm not familiar with your history. Why did you agree to a change in medications?

Can you please post the last few labs (with ranges) and what drug and dose you were taking please.


----------



## gammagirl (Nov 18, 2013)

history: I was treated by a PA at my doctors office ( doctor practices integrative medicine with a focus on Woman's health/hormonal issues) for the last 5-6 years. Started on Armour Thyroid but discounted after 8 months due to acid reflux, nervousness and lightheadness. Switched for the last 4 years to Synthroid/Cytomel combo. That worked well for 4 years however my FT4 and FT3 were always in the lower 1/3 of what is considered a "normal range even with my TSH at 0.01. In Jan 2013 My FT dropped below normal

Test

Low

Normal

High

Reference Range

Units

Tsh

0.078

0.450-4.500

uIU/mL

T4,Free(Direct)

0.72

0.82-1.77

ng/dL

Triiodothyronine,Free,Serum

2.0

2.0-4.4

pg/mL

Thyroid Peroxidase (Tpo) Ab

<6

0-34

Antithyroglobulin Ab

<20

0-40

Next month:

Test

Low

Normal

High

Reference Range

Units

Antithyroglobulin Ab

<20

0-40

Triiodothyronine,Free,Serum

2.7

2.0-4.4

pg/mL

Tsh

0.018

0.450-4.500

uIU/mL

Thyroid Peroxidase (Tpo) Ab

8

0-34

IU/mL

T4,Free(Direct)

0.57

0.82-1.77

ng/dL

Because my FT4 was so low, I attempted to give Armour another shot but the heartburn came back. Here are results on 50mcg Armour, 25mcg Cytomel and 50mcg Synthroid.

Triiodothyronine,Free,Serum

1.9

2.0-4.4

pg/mL

T4,Free(Direct)

0.72

0.82-1.77

ng/dL

Tsh

2.690

0.450-4.500

uIU/mL

Next I switched to Naturethyroid. I was on 228 mcg and here are my results:

Tsh

0.664

0.450-4.500

uIU/mL

T4,Free(Direct)

0.78

0.82-1.77

ng/dL

Triiodothyronine,Free,Serum

1.9

2.0-4.4

pg/mL

Because I felt bad and my FT# and FT4 were hypo, I went back on Synthroid 100 cytomel 50

Here are my labs three weeks later:

Test

Low

Normal

High

Reference Range

Units

Thyroglobulin, Antibody

<1.0

0.0-0.9

Triiodothyronine,Free,Serum

3.3

2.0-4.4

pg/mL

T4,Free(Direct)

0.92

0.82-1.77

ng/dL

Tsh

0.009

0.450-4.500

uIU/mL

Thyroid Peroxidase (Tpo) Ab

<6

0-34

I had made an appointment with an Endocinologist a month before to find out why why my FT3 and FT4 were dropping despite increases in meds. She took one look at my last labs and said my TSH was way to suppressed. She put me on 50mcg TIrosint and 25 mcg Cytomel. That is when all my symptoms started.

I immediately started feeling dizzy and had heartburn and chest pressure. I had my original PA order a FT3 and FT$4 because she only wanted to look at my TSH . Here are the latest results:

Tsh

0.060

0.450-4.500

uIU/mL

T4,Free(Direct)

0.56

0.82-1.77

ng/dL

Triiodothyronine,Free,Serum

1.6

2.0-4.4

pg/mL

Thyroid Peroxidase (Tpo) Ab

7

0-34

IU/mL

Thyroglobulin, Antibody

<1.0

0.0-0.9

She responded to these labs by saying that my TSH was still too low . She said to drop the CYtomel and just take the TIrosint. SHe does not believe that my FT4 and FT3 are accurate and ordered a FT4 and FT3 by dialysis to be done in 6 weeks along with a TSH .


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Gammagirl, I had reactions to both!

Started on synthroid - 75 mcg. I wasn't supposed to feel anything for weeks... Took it around 5am and went back to sleep. At 9 am I awoke to find that my nose/eyes are the front of me... And me feet are far away!!! I'm NOT KIDDING!! It was so strange!! My husband thought I should eat and maybe it would get better. Slowly it did, but I felt odd. Energy increased throughout the day and by afternoon/eve my eyes felt "CRACKLES" of pain...

Called doc -- cut the dose in 1/2 -- took it two more days -- eyes couldn't take it... Switched to 25 mcg tirosint... eyes were calming down.. after about 10 days - the eye pain had increased so much that I COULD hardly get through the day without PAIN DISTRACTION!!! Stopped tirosint.

Am currently on NOTHING awaiting the latest blood test findings...


----------



## LKAustin (Aug 15, 2013)

I switched from Synthroid to Tirosint a few days ago because I was very hyper on Synthroid - awful heart palpitations, high bp, flushing and redness (though no weight loss, of course). I haven't felt a change in any of that yet but I have started waking up at 3am with high anxiety and just lay there trying to go back to sleep and having awful half-waking nightmares until I give up and get up to go to work. Going to stick it out but if it gets worse I'll probably quit. Going back in 8 weeks for bloodwork and IR test.

I'm diagnosed Hashi, blood work (free T3, free T4, antibodies...) has shown normal levels since starting Synthroid other than Vit D and B12 deficiencies, but I am increasingly symptomatic. Weirdly, I have the hyper stuff like palps, racing, flushing, high bp, but also can't lose weight. Hoping the Insulin Resistant test comes back pos so I can get meds for that and see a change.


----------



## Dolly (Apr 24, 2013)

LKAustin said:


> I switched from Synthroid to Tirosint a few days ago because I was very hyper on Synthroid - awful heart palpitations, high bp, flushing and redness (though no weight loss, of course). I haven't felt a change in any of that yet but I have started waking up at 3am with high anxiety and just lay there trying to go back to sleep and having awful half-waking nightmares until I give up and get up to go to work. Going to stick it out but if it gets worse I'll probably quit. Going back in 8 weeks for bloodwork and IR test.
> 
> I'm diagnosed Hashi, blood work (free T3, free T4, antibodies...) has shown normal levels since starting Synthroid other than Vit D and B12 deficiencies, but I am increasingly symptomatic. Weirdly, I have the hyper stuff like palps, racing, flushing, high bp, but also can't lose weight. Hoping the Insulin Resistant test comes back pos so I can get meds for that and see a change.


It sure sounds like hyper symptoms......sometimes the symptoms overlap though.....for instance, some people who are hyper gain or have trouble losing weight just like those who are hypo.....


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Everyone responds to medications differently. It could be fillers, binders, or even coloring that are in Synthroid, Tirosint, etc. For example, I couldn't handle Synthroid, and got all sorts of weird reactions when taking it. Turns out I had a bad gluten sensitivity, and lo and behold, there is likely gluten in brand-name Synthroid. So it could be something behind the scenes, too.

Levoxyl is coming back on the market and is another brand-name option to try. I believe Uni-Throid is another kind floating around out there. Also, there is always desiccated products like Armour and Nature-Throid, and even West-Throid (hypo-allergenic).

Your TSH is definitely suppressed at under 1.0. And wow, you were/are taking 50 mcg of T3? That is quite a bit, the stuff is powerful like jet fuel.


----------

